# New Scholarships @ Westminster Seminary California



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 17, 2006)

The Financial Aid Committee is pleased to announce the availability of 11 new scholarships at Westminster Seminary California through the D. K. Kim Foundation. These scholarships will be available beginning with the Spring term (2007) and include ten 50% tuition scholarships for full-time M.Div. students and one 100% tuition scholarship for an International student
studying in the M.Div program. For specific details regarding these scholarships, please see the financial aid section of our website, email us at [email protected] or stop by the Admissions Office to speak with Christa or myself.

Please note that there are specific application requirements for these scholarships, including completion of the WSC Application for Financial Aid, FAFSA (U.S. Students), and the D.K. Kim Foundation Scholarship application. 

If you wish to apply for the Spring term and have already completed the WSC Application for Financial Aid and FAFSA for the 2006-07 academic year will only need to complete the D.K. Kim Scholarship Application. The application form is available through the admissions office in paper or electronic
format (and should be online within the next few days).

The deadline for the Spring term 2007 is November 15th. The deadline for the 2007-08 academic year is April 15th.

Mark MacVey
Director of Admissions
Westminster Seminary California
www.wscal.edu
[email protected]
Office: 760/480.8474 x106


----------

